# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  How about an aquatic photography workshop?

## benny

Hi guys,

Any interest for an aquatic photography workshop?

Perhaps an informal gathering for about 10 members to discuss and exchange aquatic photography techniques in a hands-on manner.

Some topics for dicussion would include:

1. Taking pictures of an aquascape
2. Simple photo tank setup
3. Lighting and reflection control
4. Equipment discussion

The workshop will probably be held on a Saturday at a convienient LFS or at a farm so that you guys can go "shopping" after that.

At this point, this is only an idea. If there are sufficient interest, this will perhaps be a reality in the near future.

Also, the group has to be kept small so that it's a more interactive programe which allow all participants to "practice" and immediately share and evaluate the results. And of course it's also due to space constraints.

So...any interest?

Cheers,

----------


## loupgarou

nice idea. where? underwater world? heheh.

----------


## wynx

> ----------------
> On 12/5/2003 5:36:26 PM 
> 
> nice idea. where? underwater world? heheh.
> 
> ----------------



Hey, count me in  :Smile: [ :Grin: ]

----------


## lorba

I will bring my G5 along  :Smile:

----------


## Nicky

Benny, I don't have a digital cam but like to stick around to learn. Can you let me know if you have a workshop? Maybe after learning a few tricks from old-bird like you I will decide to break my piggy-bank and get myself a camera.

----------


## fishie.com

i've got no fish tank of my own and i've still got lots to learn abt photography. can i bump in and learn smthg?

----------


## kenneth lim

Wow, Good idea... can i join too??

probably some one should start off to list down who is interested, thereafter ball should start rolling...

Count me in.. :Razz:

----------


## Goondoo

Me! mE! ME! me!
*jumping aorund*
Count me in!!
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## geoffrey

Yes! YES! *YES!*

----------


## benny

Ok. Here's the list to start the ball rolling.

01. wynx
02. lorba
03. Nicky
04. kenneth lim
05. goondoo
06. geoffrey
07. fisshie.com (tentative)
08. loupgarou (tentative)
09. 
10.

fishie.com, loupgarou, don't know if you guys are interested but what we will be covering will be the basics. Let us know.

Once we fill the list, I will check on a feasible date and location. There's a good chance it will be at Lor Harlus on a Saturday afternoon.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

following this should be Photoshop 101 [: :Smile: ]

----------


## loupgarou

if nothing better to do and not saturday I go. heh

----------


## learner

> ----------------
> On 12/11/2003 6:04:35 PM 
> 
> Ok. Here's the list to start the ball rolling.
> 
> 01. wynx
> 02. lorba
> 03. Nicky
> 04. kenneth lim
> ...


never jio me 
 :Sad:

----------


## kenneth lim

Hi Benny, 
Where did this arrangement ends?? I am still interested, here's my contact: 97669569, if you had set a place and time, please update me.. Thanks!

Regards, 
Kenneth :Razz:

----------


## mervin

Hi benny !!!
count me in !!! u knw my no.

thanks
Mervin

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Here's the updated list.

01. wynx 
02. lorba 
03. Nicky 
04. kenneth lim 
05. goondoo 
06. geoffrey 
07. fisshie.com (tentative) 
08. mervin

I'm trying to arrange a location, the tentative date should be sometime in the 2nd or 3rd week of Jan. Once I have the location, all other details will fall in place accordingly.

Cheers,

----------


## eric_kclee

Can add one more? me too? 

But I'm not experience enough to share...Just own a Canon A70, and a 50L samll tank...Not much experience.

----------


## Simon

Hi guys, 

Here's the updated list. 

01. wynx 
02. lorba 
03. Nicky 
04. kenneth lim 
05. goondoo 
06. geoffrey 
07. fisshie.com (tentative) 
08. mervin 
09. Eric kclee

----------


## dogcom

I am new in this forum. Keeps Guppies and one Louhan. Would you please include me in this photography session.

----------


## finclk

Would like to register too... Have a Sony Cyber shot DC

----------


## vinz

Be aware, Benny's workshop will focus on DSLRs... cameras with many manual functions like focus, aperture and are supported by lots of accessories (external flash, macro lenses, etc). The workshop will be focusing on using these functions and accessories to take really good aquarium photographs.

Auto-focus cameras like the Sony DSC-P8 do not have these features nor support such accessories. This workshop will be quite pointless for auto-focus camera owners.

----------


## hwchoy

well as least they'll figure out the $$ they have to fork out, or give up! :P

----------


## benny

[quote:a50fbc8886="vinz"]Be aware, Benny's workshop will focus on DSLRs... cameras with many manual functions like focus, aperture and are supported by lots of accessories (external flash, macro lenses, etc). The workshop will be focusing on using these functions and accessories to take really good aquarium photographs.
[/quote:a50fbc8886]

Hi guys,

Just to clarify.

The workshop will *NOT* focus on DSLR or any specific type of equipment. It will be a more of a discussion on technique and simple trouble shooting. However, I am using a DSLR and will use it to illustrate certain techniques.

Some topics for dicussion would include: 

1. Taking pictures of an aquascape 
2. Simple photo tank setup 
3. Lighting and reflection control 
4. Equipment discussion 

Those with compact digital cameras will benefit from topic 1 and 3 especially.

The objective is to let fellow members get more mileage out of their equipment. At the end of the day, we hope that all will be able to get a good picture of your aquascape (with whatever camera) as well as some better pictures of fish and plants. And we want you guys to share them with us on AQ!

Tentatively, the date for the workshop will be a Saturday around mid Jan (I guess it pretty obvious which day that will be). I am waiting confirmation of a few more details before I make an official announcement. Watch for it.

Cheers,

----------


## vinz

Opps, my mistake.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Addie

:Sad:  wish i can join in to learn more on aquatic photography. I am overseas undertaking an temporary assignment.

----------


## jhseah

Pls keep me inform too, would like to join if date &amp; time is ok.

Thanks  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

Hi guys, 

Here's the updated list. 

01. wynx 
02. lorba 
03. Nicky 
04. kenneth lim 
05. goondoo 
06. geoffrey 
07. fisshie.com (tentative) 
08. mervin 
09. Eric kclee
10. jhseah

----------


## kennedy_ng

I would like to join too if I am free on the sat would like to learn more .

----------


## budak

budak would like to join and learn how to shoot pretty little things!! :P

----------


## benetay

I also want to join, see if he can pass me some passion to shoot.  :Laughing:

----------


## jhseah

Have the date &amp; venue been fixed?

----------

